# Unbearable loud noise when booting up.



## 07calgary (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi.
My Toshiba Laptop makes an unbelievably loud high pitch noise when booting up. So much so that i have to turn it off immediately as the noise is so intense.
When i pick up the laptop i can hear an echo as i touch/move it around, it seems like the microphone for the inbuilt webcam is permanently on.
I am not a computer genious therefore if any of you kind people have any advice, please inform me as if you were talking to an idiot.
Your advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## smittygeek4273 (Mar 18, 2011)

it is an internal component, possibly the harddrive , ram or monitor


----------

